# dried ground apples



## ubekewl454 (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anyone here ever dried apples to the point you could grind it for use in a rub?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2010)

I have worked on drying apples a few times to get them to the point of being able to grind in my spice grinder to no avel(sp).I have found a store here called Sprouts or sunflower that carry apple chips that are dry enough to grind and use in rubs-they resemble the crisp of potato chips.I make a apple cinn. rub for a flavor of 1 of my bacons.hope your able to find some.


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 24, 2010)

Good idea...I didn't think about the chips..thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been eating those chips for years and never thought about using in a rub - what a great idea - you might check in the dried fruit section at your regular market - I swear I saw some at Fryes when I was there a couple of weeks ago


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 24, 2010)

To answer you question, yes I have, I use them in the Pig's Worst Nightmare Rub, but it's a lot of work.

I have a solar dehydrator that I use to dry the slices, but afterwards they have to go into a 200° oven for 30 minutes to make them crispy enough to pass through the spice grinder.


----------

